# We Are Done



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Danny O and I our proud parents! Kelsey Anne is the newest member of the Sam Houston State University Alumni Association. BS in Criminal Justice affords many opportunities. Now get out there and become a productive citizen, Kels!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Congratulations to Kelsey and to you and Danny.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats to all.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Congrats to all of you!
With that major, you will end up hearing some strange stories down the road I bet! I honestly find it fascinating.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Go Kats eat em up!!!!! Congrats !!!! Alumn08


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Proud parents and a fantastic daughter. What a team!!! Congrats to all.


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

Congratulations! Got both of mine out of college this summer (A&M & SHSU) It's a great feeling and quite a pay raise too


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Congrats and good luck in the future.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats to you both and Kelsey...but only this phase is done and many more blessings to come.


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations to you all. Well done.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG Kelsey! You had some of the finest people I know backing you.


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

That's AWESOME! Congrats


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

wow!!! a big congrats!!!!!:bounce:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Kelsey, I'm very proud of you! I'm sending you a big hug!


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Congrats for your daughter and for the parenting!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats to all of you. Job well done!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats !!! I have a SHSU grad myself.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Sunbeam said:


> Proud parents and a fantastic daughter. What a team!!! Congrats to all.


I will X-2 that with Sunbeam


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Congratz!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Congratulations Kelsey, I know Jenny and Danny are very proud!!!


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------

